# RegEx Wertebereich 0 - 255



## nocxsville (18. Mrz 2007)

Hi, ich versuche schon den ganzen Abend einen RexEx für folgendes Problem zu entwickeln. Leider bin ich bisher noch auf keine Lösung gestoßen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee.

"255, 255, 255"

Erlaubt sollen sein:
+ zwischen Komma und nächster Zahl darf ein Leerzeichen stehen (muss nicht)
+ nur Zahlen zwischen 0 und 255 erlaubt


Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme den Wertebereich auf 0-255 einzuschränken.
Beim googlen bin ich zwar auf einige Lösungsansätze gestoßen, jedoch haben die meist nicht funktioniert, bzw. enthielten Fehler. Vielleicht noch als Hinweis. Das ganze soll in ein XML Schema: xsattern value"<RegEx>"

THX,
nocxsville


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mrz 2007)

Einfach den hier anpassen:
http://regexlib.com/REDetails.aspx?regexp_id=42


----------



## nocxsville (18. Mrz 2007)

alles klar thx


----------



## nocxsville (18. Mrz 2007)

OK hab das Problem gelöst. Für alle die es interessiert:

(([01]?\d?\d|2[0-4]\d|25[0-5]),\s*){2}([01]?\d?\d|2[0-4]\d|25[0-5])


----------

